

HTML5 vs Flash Argument - A Mortal Wound Quote from Google - zingchart
http://www.zingchart.com/blog/2010/05/13/html5-vs-flash-argument-a-mortal-wound-quote-from-google/

======
gnubardt
_"Hmmm…what was that about mobile, iPad’s, overhead, etc. Steve?"_

The i* devices have hardware h.264 decoder chips, I'd be surprised if mobile
safari's implementation of html5 video didn't make use of them.

------
alanh
Crap piece. Obviously browsers, incl. Chrome, will soon use HW acceleration
whenever possible, meeting or exceeding Flash's implementation. As others
note, this has nothing to fo with HTML5 or the merits of <video>, etc.

------
MWinther
From what I understand, that quote is about the performance of Chrome, not
HTML5. And isn't decoding of video something that's _not_ in HTML5 in the
first place, but rather up to the browser?

~~~
Retric
Flash has several failure modes on windows let alone less well maintained
versions. For a good example go to armorgames.com and click around till you
get a few flash advertisement on the same page as a game and watch everything
slow down even if your CPU is not pegged.

------
drivebyacct
This is complete horseshit. Would you like to see snapshots of htop cpu usage
with the <video> youtube beta enabled/disabled?

edit: Oh wait, if they meant in Windows, then that makes some sense since
Flash actually might suck less. Either way, I'm sure that native accelerated
playback is coming eventually.

All I know is, I can't watch more than two, ahem, YouTube videos at once
unless it's using HTML5/video.

edit2: Either way, this article is just silly. It's over the top and in your
face when it has no right to be. Unless you want to ignore all
Linux/Mac/iPad/Android users and also want to ignore the fact that eventually
native/hardware-accel playback will hit other platforms as well even with h264
or v8 video.

~~~
drivebyacct
Oh wait, if they meant in Windows, then that makes some sense since Flash
actually might suck less. Either way, I'm sure that native accelerated
playback is coming eventually.

All I know is, I can't watch more than two, ahem, YouTube videos at once
unless it's using HTML5/video.

~~~
drivebyacct
Sigh, I meant to delete this after editting the first post. Sorry! :(

